# WebService + Datenbank und Date-Datentyp vs. long-Datentyp



## JayGabriel (30. Sep 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin mit nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin, da mein Problem sich um WebService und Datenbank dreht.

Zu meinem Problem:
Aus der Datenbank werden Daten ausgelesen und diese sollen per WebService-Schnittstelle bereit gestellt werden. Jetzt sind einige Angaben auch Datumsangaben, das Auslesen, speichern und übergeben war kein Problem bisher.

Jetzt habe ich als Vorgabe bekommen, dass ein "long" anstatt eines Date-Types übergeben werden soll, da es (angeblich) Probleme mit dem Date-Typ geben könnte, wenn eine andere Programmiersprache auf den WebService zugreifen möchte.

Als Schnittstelle wollte ich die selben Typklassen für die Auslieferungen der Antworten vom WebService und für die Datenbankauslesung benutzen, das bringt nun aber dieses Konvertierungsproblem.

Wenn ich die Getter und Setter der Typklassen anpasse, gibt es Probleme beim Client, wenn ichs nicht anpasse, passt das aus der DB ausgelesene Date nicht in die long-Variable. Außerdem werden meine Typklassen auch immer wieder neu generiert, wenn der WebService sich ändert, was beständiges nachträgliches Ändern nach sich ziehen würde, was nicht akzeptabel ist!

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

1. Ist dieses Problem mit dem Date-Datentyp wirklich essentiell für andere gängige Programmier-bzw, Scriptsprachen? (C#, C++, Delphi, PHP usw.)
-> Wenn Ja, wie lesen dann andere Sprachen denn Datumsangaben aus Datenbanken? (falls sich einer damit auskennt hier)

2. Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit die Konvertierung des Datentypes schon beim Auslesen aus der DB vorzunehmen?

3. Oder komm ich nicht drum herum seperate Typklassen zu benutzen?

Als WebService-Technologie benutze ich JAX-WS und für den Datenbankzugriff MyBatis.

Danke schon im Vorraus für alle Anregungen!

mfg
Jay


----------



## XHelp (2. Okt 2011)

Hm. so richtig verstehe ich dich nicht.
Warum sollte Date nicht in einen long passen? Darüber hinaus kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich erkennen welches Problem du überhaupt bei den Fragen meinst.


----------



## JayGabriel (4. Okt 2011)

Hallo XHelp,

dann versuch ich es noch einmal anders zu Erklären...

In der Datenbank werden Datumsangaben mittels Date-Datentyp gespeichert und mit MyBatis hatte ich es bisher ganz einfach in einer Date-Java-Datentyp gespeichert gehabt. Soweit war alles in Ordnung.

Jetzt muss ich es aber in einen long-Typ umwandeln. Wenn man 
	
	
	
	





```
date.getTime();
```
 schreibt, geht es natürlich ganz einfach, *aber*:

um diese Konvertierung zu ermöglichen, musste ich das in die Setter Methode des "User-Typs" (complexer Datentyp) einbauen. Diese Typen werden aber bei mir generiert also kommt jedes Mal soetwas heraus:


```
public void setBirthday(Long value) {
  this.birthday = value;
}
```

Und das muss ich jedes Mal dann entsprechend anpassen zu:

```
public void setBirthday(Date value) {
  this.birthday = value.getTime();
}
```

Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass in generiertem Code nichts geändert werden sollte, ist dieser Mehraufwand auch nicht gerade schön, da dieser *jedesmal* anfällt, wenn die Typklassen neu generiert werden (kann bisher auch nicht abschätzen, wie oft die Typen neu generiert werden, kann durchaus jeden Tag eine Änderung anstehen, oder auch nur ein Mal im halben Jahr). Und es gibt nicht nur eine Datumsangabe in meinem Projekt.

Außerdem gibt es dann noch mit der Setter Methode an sich Probleme, da Automatismen beim Setter einen "long"-Datentyp als Übergabeparameter erwarten und kein Date...

Und daraus resultieren halt meine Fragen:

zu 1:
als Grund für das Wechseln vom Typ Date zu long wurde mir gesagt, dass andere Programmier- bzw. Scriptsprachen nichts mit dem Datentyp "Date" anfangen können. Daher meine Frage: Stimmt das? Und wenn ja, wie greifen dann diese Programmiersprachen auf Datenbankelemente zu, die ein Datum beinhalten? Java wird ja nicht die einzige Programmiersprache sein, die Datumsangaben auswerten kann.  (ich weiß, dass das ein Java-Forum ist, daher war der Nachsatz, "falls sich einer damit auskennt hier")

zu 2:
Da ich mich noch nicht sehr gut mit Datenbanken auskenn, wollt ich halt hier nachfragen, ob einer von euch weiß, ob man gleich beim "Select" Statement es so konvertieren kann, dass kein Datum an sich zurück geliefert wird, sondern ein long. Also dass bei mir über MyBatis gar kein Date erst ankommt, sondern gleich ein long und ich keine Anpassungen im Code vornehmen muss.

zu 3:
Und die letzte Möglichkeit, die mir ohne Antworten zu bekommen eingefallen war, war halt, dass ich für die Datenbank eigene Typklassen erstelle, so dass der Geburtstag (zum Beispiel) dort als Date gespeichert wird und ich dann im Nachhinein dann die WebService Typen fülle. Ist halt nerviges Hin und her kopieren von Werten, daher hatte ich gehofft, dass mir einer von euch auf die ersten beiden Fragen antworten könnte!

Ich hoff, jetzt ist es klarer rüber gekommen.

mfg
Jay


----------



## XHelp (4. Okt 2011)

zu 1: was überrascht dich jetzt? Dass andere Programmiersprachen nicht mit der Klasse java.util.Date umgehen können :bahnhof:?
zu 2:MySQL :: MySQL 5.5 Reference Manual :: 11.7 Date and Time Functions


----------



## JayGabriel (4. Okt 2011)

Nein, nicht mit dem Datentyp "java.util.Date" sondern mit dem *Datenbank-Datentyp* "Date".
In der Datenbank werden doch keine Javaobjekte gespeichert!

Und mich überrascht die Aussage, dass andere Programmiersprachen keinen Datentyp haben sollen, die ein Datum verarbeiten können sollen. :bahnhof: Das ist alles.

Danke für die Antwort, ich hoffe für MSSQL gibt es eine ähnliche Funktion mit dem Konvertieren.

mfg
Jay


----------

